# Contact Lenses!



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

I think I'm going to get a pair - probably the "Blood Red" ones.

http://www.lensquest.com/scripts/productLens.asp/prodID=312/cur=1

Which ones caught your eye (no pun intended)?


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

$30 dollars for one eye sounds cheap compaired to what I have looked at. I was looking at a set that was $200 bucks! I did see a set at my local Halloween store last year that was only $50. But they said the lenses would only last a few months, and then were no good. I can't figure out how they would just rot away like the salesperson said, but I didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*If you want to see some REALLY cool, but REALLY expensive contacts you should check out http://www.9mmsfx.com/*[8D]

"where are we going....and why am I in this hand-basket"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I know I saw some contac's for around $18.00 but I can't find the link. I'll keep checking.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know. I think the contact think is kind of a drag. Like all contact lenses, they're uncomfortable to wear, and unless you're someplace with a lot of light, nobody can really see them anyway.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I never thought of that. I thought they would be very noticable! I guess I'll go with a costume then. Maybe a crazed/bloody bride or Malificent.


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

spencers had the contact lenses for about 50.00 for a pair. but i saw that deal way back in december.

sincerly, 
Phantom.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The crazed, bloody bride is always a hit, Icky. And if you carried a grown's head with you, it would be better still! You can get a full head puppet at some halloween shops with a latex hand on top so that it looks like you're carrying it while secretly your hand is working the mouth. I can see tons o fun coming out of that!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Now THAT is scary!!!!! I can honestly picture my bloodsoaked wife running around carrying my head. I swear that woman wants to kill me!!


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

You want cool, check out the full-eye contacts at:
http://www.freakyeyes.com/shapes.html
and the "scleric" lenses at 
http://www.amazinglenses.com/index.html
Bad news though - They are several hundred dollars a set. Damn cool though, maybe next year I'll be saving up for a set. Luckily, they should be good for years. 
Another good site I found:
http://www.lensesbymail.com/special_effect.htm
Hope these help. What does everyone think of those scleric lenses?
-Stryker


----------



## Droog (Sep 21, 2003)

Has anyone seen the glow contacts with prescription...
I can only find them in plano.

thx


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

I can't find the glow in the dark prescription ones anymore either. They were sold on several sites last Halloween.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I like to use them only on halloween night because I have very sensitive eyes. They do however look amazing!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

ICKYVICKI said:


> I was just surfin' around and I found this contact lens website that has special lenses just for Halloween. They look so awesome. There were red for vampires, opaque for zombies, monster ones that were green, etc. Now the bad news, the cheapest lens was $30.00 and that was just for one! I guess I could patch one eye-or maybe pick up some extra time at the hospital! Whaddya think? [B)]


Depends on which ones you want and where you get them! You could wear one and then patch-up your other eye, especially if you are wearing a creepy/scary costume.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

HauntedInSeattle said:


> I can't find the glow in the dark prescription ones anymore either. They were sold on several sites last Halloween.


I know..all the good ones sell out early. You have to get them sooner rather than later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Stryker said:


> You want cool, check out the full-eye contacts at:
> http://www.freakyeyes.com/shapes.html
> and the "scleric" lenses at
> http://www.amazinglenses.com/index.html
> ...


I noticed the Scleric ones cost quite a bit more than the other styles, but the special effects are amazing! Also, they can last up to about a year.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I got mine ..I ts 2 years now and go on...Goodddd

It might sound silly, but you do. Corrective or not, costume lenses are medical devices, and even though most people can wear them without problems, you should consult your eye doctor and get a prescription.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*cheap*

I found a site that's cheap www.youknowit.com


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I have some that I got about 10 years ago and they are still good. I wash them after each use and keep them stored in saline. I have worn them only a handful of times and inspect them before each use. The full eye lenses are WAY more than the ones that are the size of a normal lens.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

dustin2dust said:


> I have some that I got about 10 years ago and they are still good. I wash them after each use and keep them stored in saline. I have worn them only a handful of times and inspect them before each use. The full eye lenses are WAY more than the ones that are the size of a normal lens.


Wow, 10 years! I would recommend getting new ones for preventative measures of your eyes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are awesome I have always wondered how freaked out people would get if you just walked around wearing them.


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

I want to pick some up. Saw a friend of mmine working in a haunted attraction with some, totally changed who it was.


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

Scattered Screams said:


> I found a site that's cheap www.youknowit.com


I ordered from this site a few days ago


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

Did that website ask you for a prescription? It doesn't say anything about it that I could find. But it's supposed to be illegal to sell contact lenses without a prescription, even Plano ones. I would love to pay this amount, but feel a little leary about buying from them if they don't ask for a prescription.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

No they don't ask for one. Also when we go to transworld we buy From a company and they don't ask for one either.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

I got my red ones ordered and am still waiting on them. They were like $26 but i havent gotten them yet to tell how good they are and such. 

Click Here


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

I got a pair from a place called Always, October. It's called Black Wolf. Only paid $38 (shipping included). They're non-medicated as well. They went awesome with my Zombie Killer costume this year.


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

Has anyone had issues with any of these sites contacting their eye Dr? I don't think my Dr will approve of me using a device that she hasn't fitted me for directly.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

krissibex said:


> I got my red ones ordered and am still waiting on them. They were like $26 but i havent gotten them yet to tell how good they are and such.
> 
> Click Here


So they came in last night and are GREAT. Came in the little jars, and with a little contact store case and plenty of solution. They look REALLY good in but i have blue/green eyes so it shouldnt be too hard to cover them up anyway. 

Shipping took about 8 business days fyi


----------



## thedude4242 (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought a pair for about $50 but they didnt fit right and really hurt my eyes. they made them water so much I couldnt keep them in.


----------

